# Any Paranormal Experts?



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 15, 2019)

So this has been the normal morning scene in my living room. I've been sleeping on the couch and my son has been sleeping on the floor






-I will do a video walkthrough of the house as soon as I can
-Before anyone asks, Yes that is a bong on the coffee table. I only smoke weed out of it. If that was the case here, then I'm going to have to tell the Collective that their weed conjured up something in my house.

All humor aside, and on some real shit here. Bought the house 2015. Had to completely gut it and remodel. Moved in Sept 2016. Its been quiet until a year ago. And even since then, the noises and what not really haven't bothered me until like a week ago. It was last Friday morning. I normally wake up in the middle of the night to get a drink of water. So I am standing at the kitchen sink drinking a glass of water. As soon as I sat the glass down in the sink all the hair on the back of my neck stood up and I knew if I turned around I was going to see something I didn't want to see. Not only was I so freaked out about that, I spent the rest of that night over at grandmas behind us.

Last night as me and my son were kicked back watching a movie, we started hearing footsteps right above the living room. Sounded like there was a second floor to the house and someone was walking around. We don't have a second floor. Not even an attic. The only thing up there is a very small crawl space.

Our dogs water dish is in the kitchen. Its getting to the point to where she won't go into the kitchen. She lays down by the entrance and barks or cries. I have to bring her water dish to her. Or sometimes just walking by the kitchen, she stops and starts barking into the kitchen like a stranger is standing there. Yet wont step a foot into the kitchen.

Anyone with paranormal experiences have an opinion or shed some light with what this thing in my house could be? Why its here and how I can get rid of it?


----------



## blank (Aug 15, 2019)

Investigate and record. I want to see if you get mauled by a demon.


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Aug 15, 2019)

Go to the county office or wherever records are kept and starting with your deed, work backwards as far as you can. That'll give you an idea of what was on the land in the past and might provide some clues. Maps also help. Best of luck to ya. ~ peace


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 16, 2019)

Ya man, paranormal stuff definitely exists, and I'm a realist kinda guy. I've had....experiences before.

My only advice, and what I have done in the past is to confront whatever it is, whether that be talking to it directly, facing up to your fears, or using a sort of pagan sayonce to find out what it wants.

Usually if something is tied to an area or building, its for a reason.

The difference between something freaky, and something REALLY freaky, is whether it is dangerous or not. If shit starts moving, or following you around, ESPECIALLY outside of the house, and no, I'm not kidding here, find professional help. 

I'm a pretty big Pagan, and take that shit seriously. Go spend some time alone out on the Rez, it'll make a believer out of you too.

I had some friends back in high school fuck around with the occult in their house, had no idea what they were doing, and brought something NOT friendly into that house. I've spent time alone in that house with their dogs, big scary dogs. They will not spend time in that room in particular. I've had really fucked up dreams in there too. Doesn't really help that they found native American remains buried righr outside their property.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 16, 2019)

I went this morning to the county recorders office. They referred me to the Shasta Historical Society. One of the things that I love is History. I love talking with the elderly because I see it as learning history first hand. What I learned, all I can say is wow, very interesting, stay tuned! As we speak, someone in connection with the Shasta Historical Society is coming over with a lot of information and who used to be a paramedic. I'll share everything I learned which I think will solve what is going on in my house. 

I can say my front yard used to be called DEAD MANS CURVE


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 17, 2019)

This picture was from 1999. The yellow area is where my house sits





This next photo is a screen shot from Google Earth


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 17, 2019)

Listen in the first video at the time mark 5:49. Just as I mention my son Brian's room, you can hear the pounding footsteps above. FUCKING creeping me the fuck out!

Edit: I actually believe that sound I on the video is the Cooler vent above my sons door.


----------

